# Se puede transformar el Nokia 1100 a un nokia 1108?



## z-7 (Ene 23, 2006)

Hola. bueno mi pregunta es esa queria saber si existe alguna posibilidad de pasar del 1100 al 1108 o hay que cambiar el display?

Gracias


----------



## caliche (Ene 23, 2006)

No estoy muy seguro pero parece ser que las unicas diferencias entre el 1108 y el 1100 es el color de la carcaza y el color de los leds que iluminan la pantalla. En ese caso puedes conseguirte la pantalla de un 1108, cambiarle los leds o mas simple y hasta mas barato comprarte un 1108.


----------



## juanemiliob (Ago 10, 2006)

TIENEN RAZON LAS DIFERENCIAS SON ESAS.. LA CARCAZA DEL 1108 ES ESMALTADA, Y LA DEL 1100 NO. Y LA ILUMINACION DE LA PANTALLA.. Y EN ALGUNOS CASOS.. FUNCIONES DENTRO DEL MENU..


----------



## fantasma_dln (Oct 11, 2006)

que felicidad mi primer post, casi no llega el mail de activacion.... en fin

no solo la carcaza y los leds.....por que el display es el mismo, varia el software del telefono.

mientras que el nk 1100 llego hasta una versión de soft 5.62 los 1108 entraron con esta hasta la 6.63..  como un pc.., no??? haha  

NOst


----------



## mporcile (Oct 30, 2006)

hola, yo tenia un 1100 y un 1108, el cual tenia quemado la placa. Asi que desarme los dos y tengo ahora un 1100 concarcaza clara y la pantalla blanca... por dentro son dos placas, una es el telefono en si y la otra es teclado y pantalla (con sus respectivas luces)

suerte.


----------

